

Show HN: explain everything on one page and share it with one link - ghacker

Hey, guys and girls :) Please notice, that my intention is not to advertise my project here, but to ask for your advice. Long story short: we&#x27;ve noticed that it&#x27;s very hard to &quot;sum-up&quot; any idea on one page and share it without using a blogging platform. Let&#x27;s say you want to collect and present your point of view on &quot;IA reaserch&quot;. You can write a blogpost or use social media to share your opinion (that would reach limited amount of people though). We really missed a tool that allows you to embed a lot of different resources on one page and than to share it with one link. This way you can take advantage of ready to use materials like videos, infographics and articles, add your comments and than paste the link wherever people might be interested in seeing it. We&#x27;ve launched the tool yesterday and we&#x27;d love to get your feedback, as we&#x27;re truly trying to follow the lean principles. What do you think about this? Do you need (I mean REALLY NEED) such a tool? Please be cruel if neccessary - we&#x27;d like to know even the hardest truth ;)<p>the link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reclipper.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;?tut_v=b<p>cheers,
Greg
======
cprncus
The visual design of the site needs work. Colors are, at least to me, ugly.
Yellow on medium-dark gray and chartreuse buttons? I myself surely don't
"REALLY NEED" such a tool, but then again, I don't need 99% of the stuff that
has done well online (and so maybe that's not the right question to ask.
Someone will surely mention the Henry Ford quote about if I'd asked my
customers what they needed they would have said faster horses.)

------
johnmurch
Interesting. Reminds me of [http://checkthis.com](http://checkthis.com)

------
bliti
The shade of green you used for the buttons needs to be a little more darker.

------
abhishekdesai
Nicely done Greg. I certainly see myself using this tool a lot.

~~~
ghacker
It'd a pleasure to assist you, if you want to start using reclipper :) please
contact me on Twitter, if you have any concerns: @piertuszynki

